# Teichbeschattung



## Frankia (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

da mein Teich den ganzen Tag in der Sonne liegt und ich sonst auch keine schattenspendenden Pflanzen oder sonstiges am Teich habe, wurde eine Teichbeschattung in Erwägung gezogen.

Diese wurde letzte Woche  fertiggestellt. Wenn das Wetter so weitergeht, brauche ich sie vermutlich nicht mehr, dann aber nächstes Jahr.........

Das Segel hat eine Größe von 3,5 x 4,5 m und hat ca. 90% UV-Schutz mit klimaregulierender Netzstruktur (vermeidet Wärmestau)

    1. reiß- und wetterfest, luft- und wasserdurchlässig, schimmel- und moderfest,

    2. UV-stabiles HDPE Gewebe (Hochfestes Polyethylen Gewebe); 
        Grammatur ca. 180 - 185     gr/m²
und ist konkav geschnitten.

Die 4 Bambusrohre haben einen mittleren Durchmesser von 10 cm, sind ca. 3 m lang und wurden über einbetonierte 1 1/4 Zoll verzinkte Wasserleitungsrohre gestülpt.

Die mehr oder weniger starken Unwetter in den letzten Tagen hat sie gut überstanden.


----------



## koifischfan (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbeschattung*



> ,,, mit klimaregulierender Netzstruktur (vermeidet Wärmestau)


Das als Merkmal herauszustellen finde ich schon interessant. Ich glaube, das können 101% aller Sonnensegel.

Die Idee mit den Bambusrohren gefällt mir auch. Wie heißt deine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## herbi (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbeschattung*

Hallo Reinhold,...

sieht  aus,....

Wie hast du das Segel an den Bambusrohren befestigt,....? (Gummi?)


----------



## Frankia (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbeschattung*

Hallo Koifischfan

schau mal hier nach. Das Segel ist aus der Bucht.


http://www.flohs-gmbh.de/flohs-gmbh/koi_spezial/beschattung/


----------



## Frankia (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbeschattung*



> Wie hast du das Segel an den Bambusrohren befestigt,....? (Gummi?)



Hallo herbi, 

nein es sind Nylonschnüre, ähnlich wie sie in der Bootswelt verwendet werden...............


----------



## herbi (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbeschattung*

Hallo Reinhold,...

hast du da keine Angst wenn ein starker Sturm kommt,...?

Ich habe mein SoSe mit Schwerlastgummis gespannt und an einer Säule mit einem Karapinerhacken gesichert, damit es nicht davon weht,....


----------



## Frankia (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbeschattung*

Hallo Herbi, 

die erste "Feuertaufe" hat die Beschattung schon bestanden. Hatten Die letzten Tage wolkenbruchartige Regenfälle und Stürme...............werde aber deinen Vorschlag im Auge behalten -


----------



## herbi (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbeschattung*

Hallo Reinhold,...

hier ein Foto nur zur Info:

 

Leider muss man die alle zwei Jahre wechseln,...da sie durch UV Strahlung porös werden ,...aber kosten ned viel,...!

Ich bezieh sie von einem Autosattler.....

herbi,...
der meint das wir uns da zusammen tun könnten ,.bei der Bestellung...


----------



## Frankia (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbeschattung*

Hallo herbi,

das sieht ordentlich und stabil aus, aber das mit der UV-Schädigung ist allgemein das Problem bei solchen Dingen, wobei ich trotzdem glaube, dass die Bootsschnüre (Leinen) die es ja auch in unterschiedlichen Stärken gibt, die Gummis von der Lebensdauer übertreffen.

Melde mich,  wenn meine keine 2 Jahre halten ................und komme dann auf deinen Vorschlag zurück, falls er bis dahin noch gilt............


----------



## herbi (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbeschattung*

Hallo Reinhold,...

mir gings ned um die Haltbarkeit der Schnürre,...! Die überleben sicherlich meine Gummis,....doch ein Sonnensegel in der Größe wie du und ich es haben soltte "Beweglich" gelagert sein,....!

Damit der Stoff nicht zu sehr ausdehnt,....und bei Wind und Wetter eine gewisse Toleranz abgibt,....!

Ok,...ich wollte dich nicht berdrängen,....


----------



## Frankia (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbeschattung*

Hallo Herbi,

danke für den Hinweis, aber wo weit hatte ich nicht gedacht.
Doch muß ich anführen, dass schon eine strarke Flexibilitat durch die hohen Stangen und natürlich auch durch die Schnüre, die etwas elastisch sind, gegeben ist. Die Stangen selbst geben dem Zug schon kräftig nach................aber ich werde die Sache beobachten.


----------

